# The 2009 World Submarine Racing Championships



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

The 2009 World Submarine Racing Championships




























and










Well, what did you exepct to see??!!

Hope the rest of your day goes better!

PS - I looked at all the photos, too.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

LOL, It's obvious to me that the one in the middle won.


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

I had front row seats for this race, I just spent a week on a cruise from NY and I am sure that I saw this one.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Keith what are you talking about it was the blue one that won


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Photo Finish


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Karson 
You've been hangin around Odie too much


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

this ones to deep for me !


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey, mine came in FIRST! I WON! I WON!! I WONN!!!

So, What did I win?


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

WHere is Brazil? HAHAHA…inside joke with MYSELF…

When I was in college I had many friends from Brazil. During that time there was a story that Brazil's Submarine fleet sunk…while DOCKED…it turns out that the fleet of one sub had a party one night while the captn was gone…and they sunk the sub IN PORT…

My friend never heard the end of it…


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

When I was in High School we used to go the the airport with out dates to watch submarine races. Any connection?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I used to take my girlfriends to Lake Burley Griffin in Canberra to see the submarine races … in the 70's and I also took a few girlfriends to see an actual submarine too. I was in the RAN back then.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

it was a photo fish ….think about it


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Karson, sometimes I worry about you. ;-)


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

who won?


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Karson that was funny after a ********************y day at work Thanks mate

Andy


----------



## rpalm (Feb 22, 2009)

As a teens living on the NC coast to get our girlfiends to the dark beach parking spots we told them we were taking them to the submarine races. Memories.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Karson, I think you are all at sea on that one. LOL
By the way, I think the yellow sub won.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

ROFLMAO….... Thanks Karson…....................................I needed that before bedtime.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Good one Karson. Spent a little time underwater on one of these back in my Navy days - that's the effect that we were looking for too - nobody could see us ).


----------

